# Sad day



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Today our mouse with the injured leg (Frosty) died. Looks like one of the girls tore her belly up. We were pretty upset. Especially my boyfriend seeing as it was HIS mouse. We buried her in the backyard with the dog and the cats. She will be missed.

R.I.P Frosty :'(


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

And last night, a mouse got away. Great. So that's two mice gone now : |


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

So sorry about the loss of Frosty and the other mouse. It is heartbreaking when you lose a beloved pet.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's a shame you are having such rotten look.When a mouse dies the others in the tank often eat part of the corpse.Gruesome but nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes we miss her. Quite a bit. But actually we caught the one that got out last night! Haha. Though she bit my mates hand three times and they were bleeding like crazy. So now he has three wounds, heh. But at least we got her back. And she's behaving with her cagemates. She treats our new one very well also, so we're at ease and don't have to worry about seperating her again.


----------

